# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Мужик или мужчина?

## Irina

*Мужик или мужчина?  

Мужик это - дрова поколоть, дом починить, соседу в репу дать, чарку на ровне со всеми держать, быть малословным и т.д
А вот – Мужчина, это уже по-другому звучит. Это уже состоявшаяся личность, достаток в дом, мастер в чем либо, поддержка кого либо, уверенность в себе, уважение к женщине (но сопли не пускает) и т.д

Есть разница для вас в этих словах?
*

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, вот такова цена прогресса...

----------


## Irina

На то и рассчитано - чтоб расшевелить сонное царство

----------


## Asteriks

Как-то смешно мне стало...)) Представила МУЖЧИНУ в компании МУЖИКОВ.

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*,  так получается есть все таки разница?

----------


## SDS

есть, от того вы и мечетесь...

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, я думаю разница всё таки есть, как между девками и девушками. Первые на базаре семечки продают, а вторые - леди до кончиков ногтей))) Но я не утверждаю что мужик - это плохо

----------


## SDS

а может и маетесь...

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, так у нас кого больше - кто семечки продаёт или кто леди до кончиков?

----------


## Irina

> а может и маетесь


 Чем маемся или из-за чего? А кого среди женского пола сколько - это другая тема)))

----------


## Asteriks

Разница в восприятии одного и того же человека разными полами. Женщине нужен мужчина, а мужчины уважают мужика. А может называют в меру своего восприятия по разному. Мужчины говорят: "Вот это настоящий мужик!" А женщины: "Настоящий мужчина!" А с негативом женщины выплеснут: "Ты не мужик!"

----------


## Akasey

Думаю разницы нету никакой, если кому удобно, то пусть мужик, а если кому, то муЗчина, хотя пока что, себя ни к одним ни к другим не отношу (не в плане пола, а в плана самоосознания), я парень.

а есть ли разница между бабой и женщиной???

----------


## SDS

Мо вы из мужененавистников?

----------


## Akasey

*SDS* вот это уже больше по теме

----------


## Irina

> мо вы из мужененавистников?


С чего ты взял? Просто хочется узнать что люди вкладывают в эти понятия

----------


## Asteriks

SDS, Вы жестоки к женщинам! Что не спроси - всё мы глупые курицы. Интересный поворот событий. А как же нам, женщинам, чувствовать себя настоящими женщинами, если не рядом с настоящими мужчинами? А рядом с мужиками мы ...бабы...фи...

----------


## Akasey

Хех, а про глупых куриц вроде никто и не говорил.

----------


## Asteriks

Как же? А в удалённых сообщениях ясно мысль высвечивалась)))

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, ни чё не понял счего-то я жестокий? и когда-то я заявил такое?
та у меня воспитание не позволяет.

*Asteriks*, эй, я ничего дурного и в мыслях не имел

----------


## SDS

я дурную тему хотел закрыть, она по сути - дурная , хочется вам петушков пощипать - щипайте!

----------


## BiZ111

> я дурную тему хотел закрыть, она по сути - дурная , хочется вам петушков пощипать - щипайте!


 Как сказалось выше, мужик это про дрова, а мужчина - красота жизни. 
А шкала оценки у М и Ж разные. Для первых идеал "мужик", для других - "мужчина", что тут непонятного-то?

----------


## Sanych

> *Мужик или мужчина?  
> 
> Мужик это - дрова поколоть, дом починить, соседу в репу дать, чарку на ровне со всеми держать, быть малословным и т.д
> А вот – Мужчина, это уже по-другому звучит. Это уже состоявшаяся личность, достаток в дом, мастер в чем либо, поддержка кого либо, уверенность в себе, уважение к женщине (но сопли не пускает) и т.д
> 
> Есть разница для вас в этих словах?
> *


Смотрел я смотрел, и вот что приметил:
Дрова поколоть - Достаток в дом.
Дом починить - мастер в чём-либо.
Соседу в репу - поддержка кого-либо
Чарку на ровне со всеми - Уверенность в себе
Малословным - уважение к женщине(прально, молчи, будь хитрым. А то если ляпнеш на прямую что о ней думаеш, будеш без женщины ближайшее время  )

Ведь всё похоже по внутренней сути. Дело лиш в уважении к самому себе.

----------


## BiZ111

Да, особое внимание нужно уделить на человека, который ПРОИЗНОСИТ это слово.

Скажем, если вы зайдёте в холл крупной фирмы, представитель будет называть вас на "вы" и может сказать фразу "мужчина, вы куда?" - если вы понесётесь мимо поста охраны.
А на каком-нибудь заводе, тебе крикнут "Эээ, мужик, ты куда пошёл?!"

На примерах видим, что смысл идентичен, несмотря на разные слова. 
А к словам женщин "Ты не мужик" нужно относиться вовсе без обиды или злости, потому что право оценивать мужчину имеет лишь настоящая женщина  (которая не скажет таких жестоких слов. Это аксиома).

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

а мне подумалось.Девушка назовёт вас мужчиной,а вот друзья ваши-мужиком.
Не знаю,поняли ли вы идею

----------


## BiZ111

> а мне подумалось.Девушка назовёт вас мужчиной,а вот друзья ваши-мужиком.
> Не знаю,поняли ли вы идею


Не понял, поподробнее

----------


## Irina

*Мужик или не мужик? Привилегированное равноправие.*

Чем мужик отличается от мужчины? Что вкладывает в понятие «мужик» современное общество, в первую очередь его женская половина?
Каждый представитель сильного пола хоть однажды задаёт себе риторический вопрос:  «Мужик я или не мужик?». От самой постановки вопроса хочется нахмурить брови, стукнуть кулаком по столу, побежать строить дом, сажать дерево, зачинать ребёнка и вообще развернуть по всем фронтам бурную деятельность.

Но, пожалуй, стоит на минутку притормозить и задать себе ещё пару вопросов. Чем мужик отличается от мужчины? И что вкладывает в понятие  «мужик» современное общество, в первую очередь его женская половина?

Как-то раз поздно вечером захожу в круглосуточный магазин за пакетом молока. Цена пакета - 39 рублей. Протягиваю полусонной продавщице четыре десятки, она суёт мне молоко… и, собственно, всё. Прозрачно намекаю, что желал бы получить и рубль сдачи. Продавщица тут же просыпается:

- Тьфу, какой мелочный! За рубль удавиться готов! Тоже мне, мужик называется…

Плюйся, дуйся, усталая женщина, весь день вынужденная обслуживать таких вот зануд и скупердяев, таких вот недомужиков вроде меня. Спасибо, что не стала развивать тему моей половой неполноценности. Что ж, у каждого свои предпочтения: может быть, втайне она мечтает о каком-нибудь лихом и щедром джигите:  «Слюшай, пэрсик, сдачи нэ надо». А тут я, рафинированный коренной, зашёл молочка купить, товар – деньги – товар, вот скукотища-то.

Отдал после зимы пальто в химчистку. Далее точь-в-точь по Райкину – к пуговицам претензий нет, пришиты намертво. А вот всё остальное… В общем, испоганили мне пальто, ещё больше заляпали, работы было на три копейки, а теперь дорогую вещь придётся выкидывать. Начинаю спорить с приёмщицей, пытаюсь обратить её внимание на её же оплошности. Куда там! Посылает далеко-далеко за горизонт. Требую директора химчистки. Ах, директора «сейчас нету и не будет»? Ладно, передайте ему, что буду вынужден обратиться в комитет по защите прав потребителей. В ответ слышу:

- Иди-иди, жалуйся, брехло несчастное! Ну что за мужик нынче пошёл, сил моих нет, хуже любой бабы!

Кого ж всё-таки сильнее оскорбила мастерица порошка и утюга? Противоположный пол или свой собственный? А может, приёмщица понадеялась, что я, пристыженный и уязвленный, немедля отзову свои ничтожные претензии, да ещё и сбегаю за букетом ромашек? Настоящий мужик ведь должен быть рыцарем – всегда и везде.

Собираюсь загород. Стою на остановке, автобус куда-то запропастился,  «хвост » всё растёт и растёт. Наконец, подъезжает автобус, подходит моя очередь, но тут как из-под земли появляется молодая женщина. Без сумок, без костылей, без детей, не беременная, но всё равно пытается пролезть. Я вежливо напоминаю, что на междугородних маршрутах посадка в автобус производится строго по очереди. Реакция следует незамедлительно:

- Тебя чего, в детстве не учили, что девочкам надо уступать?

Хорошо, хорошо, девочка моя, уступаю. Но это ещё не конец истории. Позади меня стоят две дамы бальзаковского возраста. Недобро сверкая золотыми зубами, дамы обрушиваются на меня с упрёками:

- Что ж ты, мямля, вперёд себя шалав всяких пускаешь? Мужик ты или не мужик?!

Интересная получается ситуёвина: как не крути, выходит, что я не мужик и я во всём виноват.

В доме погас свет. Жарко, окна у всех нараспашку, невольно слышу разговор соседей сверху – пожилой еврейской пары, переехавшей в Москву из Одессы. Елена Давидовна своим громким командным голосом приказывает мужу:

- Хима, позвони в ЖЭК, тебе уже пора становиться мужиком!

Нахим Львович набирает номер:

- Алё, это ЖЭК? Девушка, милая, скажите, когда включат свет? Видите ли, у моей жены в холодильнике масло растает… Нет, девушка, вы ошибаетесь, я не козёл, просто у моей жены тает масло… А-а-а, и терпение у неё тоже тает…

- Хима, ты не мужик, дай мне сюда трубку!

Совсем я запутался. Что это значит - быть мужиком? Наверное, каждая женщина здесь даст своё определение. Но иногда представительницы слабого пола, произнося фразочки типа  «Мужик ты или дерьмо собачье?», откровенно спекулируют этим понятием в своих корыстных целях. Некоторые страх как эмансипированные особы так и норовят лягнуть проклятых самцов по я****, чтобы вышло побольнее. И ещё ехидно усомнятся, что эти самые я*** у оппонента имеются.

В магазине или в какой-либо другой конторе я хочу быть клиентом, и не более того. Я всего-навсего хочу получить качественный товар или услугу и за это плачу деньги. Так причём здесь взаимоотношения полов, скажите на милость? И в автобус я хочу садиться в соответствии со своим местом в очереди, раз уж такой порядок. Если бы было принято, что сначала заходят женщины, а потом мужчины, я бы и не пикнул.

Девочкам надо уступать, девочек нельзя обижать, и при этом девочки ни в чём не желают чувствовать себя ущемлёнными со стороны мальчиков. Получается какое-то  «привилегированное равноправие», и порой дело доходит до абсурда.

Становиться хамом (кто не знает, на польском это слово означает  «плебей»,  «мужик») совершенно не хочется. Официально заявляю: я не мужик. Ничего плохого о мужиках сказать не могу, просто я человек другого склада. Мужики в деревне рожь сеют и скотину разводят. И со своими бабами, кстати, не церемонятся – чуть что, сразу вожжами по одному месту.

А будешь джентльменом – тут же найдутся охотницы сесть на шею. Вот и приходится всю жизнь искать золотую середину. Может женщины будут почаще вести себя как леди?

Автор: Роман Широков

----------


## kalita

Мужчина - более человечен, мужик - более груб. Но такая разница не умаляет достоинства каждого индивида.

----------

